# Brookside Close set,Liverpool,May 09.



## wherever i may roam (Jun 7, 2010)

T.V.soap lovers only....

I have had this for a while in a file on my pc but never really bothered to post it but there maybe a few soap lovers out there that may be interested..(yawn)..anyway here it is... explored with Georgie, Brookside Close first come to our screens in 1982 & ran for a good 21 yrs until 2003 when telly bosses decided to axe it,heres a few more details..http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...n-735-000.html..I`ll leave it up to you Brookie fans to guess who lived where & also not forgetting that famous patio scene & lesbian kiss..






































































..thanks.


----------



## thompski (Jun 7, 2010)

When I was a kid I used to think it reminded me of the area where I lived (architecturally speaking, though we've had a fair bit of drama on my street).

20 years on and the similarities are still there


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 19, 2010)

loved brookside. marvellous!!


----------



## Simon-G (Jul 12, 2010)

Excellent pics. You'd have thought a builder would have taken over the land by now!!


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe someone was planning to redevelop the close but went bust before any work started.


----------



## shogun1471 (Sep 25, 2010)

its a shame to see it like that,used to like brookie


----------



## swanseamale47 (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought they had been sold off for development ages ago, but I suspect theres a lot of work needed as the houses were built for filming so don't have all the internal walls a normal house has (or have big gaps in the ones that are there.


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 27, 2010)

oh yes took me back a bit there, TFP.


----------



## ShellyDuckDuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Use 2 luv brookside(i no how sad),so was gr8 2 c the pics!


----------



## WelshPony (Oct 2, 2010)

How sad. I used to love Brookie and such a shame it has been left to fall into disrepair. I agree with earlier post, why hasn't a builder snapped this place up? 'As seen on TV' and all that.

Please note this is my first EVER reply on DB so hope I've complied!


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 2, 2010)

The point about the structure is an important one - many of the houses had rooms that were partitioned with plasterboard and had apertures cut in them for cameras. These partitions were then moved around quite frequently I believe and as such the houses were effectively just brick shells.
GDZ


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 2, 2010)

pull em down and rebuild


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 2, 2010)

In 2009 the set was used in a fairly rubbish British film called Salvage as well:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1297298/


----------



## RichardB (Oct 2, 2010)

WelshPony said:


> Please note this is my first EVER reply on DB so hope I've complied!



Yes, except you spelt "DP" wrongly.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 2, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> The point about the structure is an important one - many of the houses had rooms that were partitioned with plasterboard and had apertures cut in them for cameras. These partitions were then moved around quite frequently I believe and as such the houses were effectively just brick shells.
> GDZ



That last bit you said there,your right,just brick shells they are,theres a hell of a lot of work to be done down there believe me!!


----------



## WelshPony (Oct 3, 2010)

RichardB said:


> Yes, except you spelt "DP" wrongly.



Ha! In my head, this site is called Derelict Buildings rather than Places so that should explain my silly error. Soz!!


----------

